# Mock Police Units



## LeadDog17 (May 3, 2002)

*Re: Police Return Flaming vehicles*

JB, 
Is this what you are talking about?









OK, I suck with Photoshop, but you get the idea. Maybe if I have time, I'll make it look better.

-Eric


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Police Return Flaming vehicles*

Now that would make one hell of a cruiser.

Hey why not the CHP uses volvos and BMW motorcycles, maybe were missing something in this state.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: Police Return Flaming vehicles*

Hey LeadDog17, You may have something there. I would buy that car I love BMWs, fuck American cars they suck.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: Police Return Flaming vehicles*

Hey!
Can somebody do that photoshop trick with an image of my Hyundai xg 350??

I'll buy anyone a beverage(s) of choice.
:wink:


----------



## LeadDog17 (May 3, 2002)

*Re: Police Return Flaming vehicles*



mpd61 said:


> Hey!
> Can somebody do that photoshop trick with an image of my Hyundai xg 350??
> 
> I'll buy anyone a beverage(s) of choice.
> :wink:


No problem ;-)










:L: :L: :L:


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

*Re: Police Return Flaming vehicles*



mpd61 said:


> Hey!
> Can somebody do that photoshop trick with an image of my Hyundai xg 350??
> 
> I'll buy anyone a beverage(s) of choice.
> :wink:


Drug Interdiction Unit # 420 low profile complete with neon ground effects to fit in with your perps. :lol:










I like leaddogs better :wink:


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Gil!, Leadog!

I LOVE you guys!! Whatever you guys want, just name it! (my XG is Black though-low profile!)
:L:


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

ok, black it is..... how about a dare car?


----------



## LeadDog17 (May 3, 2002)

How about a wagon?
:lol:


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

LeadDog you the man. That's what i'm talking about. I noticed allot of the new 03 MSP CVs are low profile. Is that new?


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

jb71: Yes a good number of the new 03 cruisers are unmarked cars; these were doled out a couple of cars per barracks throughout the state. A larger number of semi-marked (full markings except no "state police" on the rear and no overhead lightbars) were also doled out. Great for sneaking up on unwary shitbirds at night. Myself I got a fully marked blue bird with new lightbars (90% blue strobes, 10% LED, corner strobes); in my opinion the more light you put out the better. Also all the new cruisers have laptops (believe me a long overdue development in the MSP) and they are retrofitting laptops to the 2002 cars and maybe all the 2001 cars as well.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

t: I saw an unmarked impala on the pike stopping a car, I havent seen the MSP use impalas before, just wondering if this WAS an MSP unit or a local. I think I saw it between exit 8 and worcester.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

I love the low profile cars. Our department assigns two officers per car and I lucked out to get a low profile. It has 16 strobes(2 mirrors,2 corners, 2 on push bumper, 2 on rear view mirror, 4 rear deck, 4 in rear backup, brake light). We got the laptops, I love em, I think I ran a 100 plates last night. We also have GPS and a couple of other things. I do like the new 03 you guys have been getting. I noticed that new rear yellow LED in the rear on the low profiles, pretty cool. Take care and stay safe.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

> I saw an unmarked impala


MSP has lots of Impalas. I used to see the Gang/CPAC guys in Brockton all the time with the Impalas. Some guys have Luminas. I was up at New Braintree for some training and some troopers had Chevy Malibus too(YUK). Probably just troopers assigned to administrative functions.


----------

